# Bone in, split chicken breast



## mikew999 (Sep 10, 2016)

Wanting to try some bone in breasts tomorrow. Any tips on temp and approximate time? They are about 1.25 pounds each.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 10, 2016)

If you smoke @ 225* plan for approx 2-2.25hrs. 250* = 1.75-2hrs. 275* = 1.5-1.75hrs...all depends on your smoker type and internal configurations, venting, use of water or no water in pan (vertical smoker), start/finished temps, etc. Finish to I/T of 165* minimum as measure in the center per USDA. There's no real benefit to smoking young birds at lower temps, unless you're wanting a very thin smoke with a heavier flavor on the meat. Otherwise, smoking at higher temps betters your chances for a crisper skin...some like bite-through skin, and I seem to get that more with high heat and a butter-baste about 1/2-way through cooking. For a crisper skin, be sure the meat surface and skin are dry before smoking...some swear by air-drying overnight in the fridge on a grate, then smoke at higher temps...never tried that yet, but might someday soon.

Eric


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2016)

Sounds like Eric has you covered.

Let us know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## social d (Sep 13, 2016)

I have smoked bone in breasts many times and love them. I have a MES 30 and here is what I do.

1. Make a salt brine and add your favorite spices. I usually brine for 4-6 hours

2. Pat the meat dry and rub a spice mix on them

3. Let them sit over night in the fridge on the racks so they can dry out even more

4. Take them out and sit at room temp for an hour before they go into the smoker

5. Smoker is set at 250 and takes approx 2.5 hours. I use a 50/50 mix of apple and hickory

The skin comes out pretty good. Not crispy, but not rubbery. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mikew999 (Sep 17, 2016)

Turned out pretty good, but a little tough. Forgot to take pics this time.


----------

